# lettuce is my enemy



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

I always knew that coffee was one of my main triggers, but now I'm realizing that lettuce is as well. Many times it seems to go through me without being digested at all. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## dom (Dec 12, 2000)

Yes,lettuce has just recently been added to my list of foods that run through me. I used to love salads.


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, lettuce is out, out, out! Not just for me, with my IBS-D, but even for people I know who don't normally have much trouble with diarrhea: just a little bit of salad, and they're running for the restroom before they have even finished their dinner.Also, it's what you typically get WITH the lettuce that can cause problems, too. Any uncooked vegetables can cause trouble, for me. And there are many salad dressings with ingredients than can cause diarrhea... or even more interesting results! There is a certain Mexican restaurant in Los Angeles (just off Laurel Canyon) that is widely famous for serving a salad that speeds up the onset of labor in pregnant women. It's something in the salad dressing that does it. They also sell the stuff by mail order, because it's in such hot demand. Even my gyn/ob, who takes an extremely scientific view of things, said the evidence was too strong to be merely anecdotal.If herbs can bring on labor, they can certainly cause diarrhea, too!


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I too cannot eat lettuce> I get sverly sick.I have not had lettuce in at least 15 years!!!!I just go to a place with a bar and get all other stuff.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

lettuce is good to me, but it's SPINACH that does me in. woowee it goes right through me without even an attempt at being digested. sure is good we know some of our trigger foods and can avoid them!~mrs. mason


----------



## Trik (Apr 29, 2002)

I find that if I have a salad as a meal, I have the same problem. Literally goes right through me. My husband always wonders about the places I buy my salads from. Are they cleaning their greens? But I think it's just me.But if I have a small salad with a meal, I have less trouble. Guess I need to stick to side salads.


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

I absolutely cannot eat salads anymore. I know I will have pain and d. Also corn seems to go through me undigested. Coffee can make me sick for days but sometimes I just must have it. I had icecream the other day and my stomach literally blew up like a balloon and I couldn't breathe!!!!


----------



## ddebenport (Apr 15, 2002)

Lettuce from resturants is a big problem, but fresh lettuce has never caused and attack. It must be the perservative they add to it that cause it. But then again we are all different it what works and what doen'tDD


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

i was just thinking about this and wondered...is it iceburg lettuce that triggers you? there are many types of lettuce, are you able to eat another type of lettuce, instead of iceburg? or is all lettuce out? just asking for any who can't do lettuce, but would still like a salad. there are a lot of "greens" and i'm not sure if they are classified as "lettuce" or something else, but it might be a way to skip your trigger and still have a salad? (i buy a bag of something called "baby greens" at the market, it contains things like arrugula (sorry for the spelling) and other colorful greens) just a thought? would it work?~mrs. mason


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I can tolerate romain lettuce or lettuce from the garden, but the regular iceberg lettuce is a big no no. Also some salad dressing in the bottle give me D, but the kind where you make your own with the shaker bottle and little pack of seasoning is OK.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

I am new on this forum. Same story for me with lettuce, spinach, grapes, apples etc = diarrhea Just today found out it could be the sulphites (presevatives) put on these foods. I am talking to the LEAP program nutritionist on email who mentioned that many people have food sensitivity to sulphite. worth investigating.


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## Firenza1 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi, I'm new to this website and I have just discovered that lettuce, particularly iceberg, is a problem. I love salads, so it is a shame. Anyone ever try accupuncture. I had my first session today.


----------



## bdb51399 (May 5, 2002)

It's so strange how different foods affect those of us with IBS-D. I find that lettuce does have an affect on me but the worse thing I can eat, and know I will have an attack, is pasta. And I love it. I actually am sensitive to carbs. I have found that if I am on the Adkins diet I don't have diarrhea. For that reason alone you'd think I would stick to it. The problem is I also get very tired and weak when I am on that diet.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

My doc told me to stay away from any uncooked vegetable. Also she said to have room temp water not cold.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I am fine with Flat leaf lettuce, Rocket and Wild lettuce but cannot eat Iceberg as it kills me ! !


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

Iceberg is a big trigger for me but I can tolerate romaine lettuce or spinach very well.


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

I think that the iceberg lettuce has more water within it as opposed to the darker green leafy kinds of lettuce. I can tolerate the darker kind much better and I can still enjoy salad occasionally. Of course it's all of the good stuff that we can't have......ice cream, salads ect..


----------

